# Anybody need an Atlas fix?



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Check Ebay auction # 6000598340 . Wow.

--rick


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like someone found an old hobbyshop supply and figures he'll get rich on it. I think this is the same guy awhile back that was listing all the vibrator trucks for like 10,000.00.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Yeah, it's the same guy, but that isn't an old hobby shop stock. I've met him. He's been building that collection for years. It's actually the same guy who does the Mr. Coney slot car shows. I go to his Philly show whenever I can. And yes, he also sponsors the Modeling/Customizing board here...

--rick


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Wow that's unbelievable!

That seller is Joe Bodnarchuk. www.vintagetoys.com


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That guy is a real stand-up proponent of the hobby. He's responsible for putting on most of the shows east of the Mississippi. Super guy. Why he would clog up E-Bay with a bogus listing is strange.


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe his wife finally gave him the ultimatum none of us ever want to hear!


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

That's a nice collection. Not many people have that kind of money tho'. The rumor is he's trying to raise money to buy Model Motoring.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

AfxToo said:


> That guy is a real stand-up proponent of the hobby. He's responsible for putting on most of the shows east of the Mississippi. Super guy. Why he would clog up E-Bay with a bogus listing is strange.


I'm not saying it (or he) is bogus or anything, just outrageously expensive. but then again, I don't know much about 1/24 or 1/32nd scale.


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

Atlas made HO stuff too. I've got a lot of the vintage Atlas HO buildings in some of those pictures. Hard to find items.

I've bought things from him off eBay in the past. He's a good guy and buried in slot car stuff. He gets estate sale stuff a lot. I know he runs that business but maybe this is someone else's collection he's selling. "Mr. Coney" must be his new mascot.

This page might be more familiar to slot car guys that have been on the web for a while:
http://www.mrconey.com/slotcardigest/motoring_and_racing/magazine.html

-Scott


----------



## slotmichl (Sep 20, 2004)

Scott,
according to the pictures this is really his stuff he is selling. He calls this his "Slotcar Museum" if I recall right.
@buzzinhornet:
Any idea how "true" this rumor is? How sure about this is your source? I just wonder if someone would sell his many year collection for that business.

But then, who knows?

Michael


----------



## buzzinhornet (Jan 20, 2000)

slotmichl said:


> @buzzinhornet:
> Any idea how "true" this rumor is? How sure about this is your source? I just wonder if someone would sell his many year collection for that business.
> 
> But then, who knows?
> ...


My "source" is from Andy's HO-DL. IIRC Joe posted a message saying he was interested in buying Model Motoring but he would have to sell his collection. Anybody else remeber this? It's probly in the archives... 

GP


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Slott V said:


> Atlas made HO stuff too. I've got a lot of the vintage Atlas HO buildings in some of those pictures. Hard to find items.
> 
> I've bought things from him off eBay
> 
> ...


 My whole 4x16 layout is Atlas and Lionel track. It's smoother than lock'n'joiner IMO. 

http://mywebpages.comcast.net/rwurtz/images/newtable09.jpg

i've talked to Joe at length at a couple of his shows. He is a good guy, and he supports the hobby. He's been trying to get his Mr. Coney web site off the ground. He even has a slot car auction site that provides an interesting alternative to the Great Bay of E... I think it's just mrconey.com

--rick


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

http://thetoypeddler.com/cgi-bin/ttp/default.cgi

Have a look...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

??? you mean the soup-up kit?

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

Oh, I have no doubt that this collection is worth some major coin to somebody, maybe in Saudi Arabia, but putting a $250K auction up on E-Bay just to garner some attention is in my opinion, an abuse of the E-Bay service. It just drives up the noise and takes attention away from legitimate sellers trying to sell their wares in the realm of reality.


----------

